# Quick Interest Poll



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## pinoysche (Jun 21, 2005)

I am planning to buy 1968 1600 any advise you can give me will be greatly appreciated.

no rust that I can see repainted for $1500


----------



## 02cj (Apr 9, 2006)

Vroomer- What kind of wheels are you loking for?

Cris

Oh my '68 Camaro.


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

*Pinoysche* send an email to Mobile Tradition at: _[email protected]_ with the VIN. Andreas will give you the build date, original color, and original dealer/importer. They will also be able to tell you what type of car it really is. Badges aren't everything.

VINs on 2002s are on the frame, the VIN plate, the crankcase, and the steering column. (European cars do not have the VIN on the steering column.)

Get a magnet to test for Bondo. Check the spare tire well for rust, too (don't be afraid to take the tire out).

Check http://www.BMW2002faq.com for more info on 02 cars.

*Cris*, Mahle Turbo Bottlecaps:


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

My window shopping collection of wheels.http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y258/vroomer/Wheels/

Also check out my BimmerFest 2006 pics for pics of all the rims off the 2002s at the fest.


----------



## 02cj (Apr 9, 2006)

Dude- I missed a set of 13x5.5 bottlecaps by an hour. I called on an ad on Craigslist and the guy said someone just picked them up! DAMN!

Cris


----------



## pinoysche (Jun 21, 2005)

Vroomer said:


> *Pinoysche* send an email to Mobile Tradition at: _[email protected]_ with the VIN. Andreas will give you the build date, original color, and original dealer/importer. They will also be able to tell you what type of car it really is. Badges aren't everything.
> 
> VINs on 2002s are on the frame, the VIN plate, the crankcase, and the steering column. (European cars do not have the VIN on the steering column.)
> 
> ...


Vroomer-
Thank you for the info..
Ca you please send me a picture of your 2002.
[email protected]
Thanks-
Carlos
www.p-car.com/porsche/carlos


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

Carlos,

Here's one of my favorite and 1st pics of her in black and white.










Enjoy!


----------



## pinoysche (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks- Vroomer here is the pictures of my new toy I bought it yesterday. 1968 1600-2


----------

